# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Troudhyl] Rejoint l'quipe de modration

## Daniel Adam

Troudhyl vient d'intgrer l'quipe de modration pour donner un coup de main sur le forum Qt.

Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

